# Swap piece



## steve bellinger (Aug 10, 2015)

We started a swap over at family woodworking. They want us to document our build as we go along. Well as this is the first time doing that, thought i'd show it her also. Not sure if it will interest any one. So i'll ether update or not, depending if anyone wants me to or not.:)
This is what i started out with.



 

Getting the ruff shape.



 


Shaping a little more.



 


More pieces and parts. Didn't get pics of me making these, but will try doing better next time.LOL



 
Very ruff first stages, not hardly standing by it self.

 



 


Never know just what it's gonna look like till i'm done, and this has a very long way to go.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Do it to it Steve. Looks interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2015)

Keep 're coming Steve, very cool build! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2015)

Very creative !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2015)

It would be helpful if you would share this build (and future builds) on WB. It's very much of interest to us. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2015)

As always with your stuff I am . . . .


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2015)

By all means Steve - post your WIP pics. For this and other projects!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## TimR (Aug 10, 2015)

Me too...keep EM coming


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 10, 2015)

love it


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2015)

Cool... I'll be watching with the others!


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 11, 2015)

All right as it looks like there's interest here will up dates as i go. Don't get a lot of time on the week days, so most likely will see updates on the weekend. Thanks all .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 11, 2015)

I'll be watching, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 13, 2015)

Not much buy i did get a few holes drilled and some color added.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow!!!!!! What do you use to die your wood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 15, 2015)

Danny @Wilson's Woodworking I just use printer ink and mix the colors my self. 
Got a little bit more done today. That bottom cup that it sits in took me almost 3 hrs by it self. Tried getting a good pic of it but didn't get one. O well life goes on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2015)

Holy micro turnings batman I had no idea how small it was until I saw the chuck. I'm even more impressed now. You have what, 3 whole wood fibers holding that cup portion? That's insane.


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 15, 2015)

Well it's just under 1/16" at that point, heck i guess i could of gone thinner. Was gonna brake out my lighter just to show scale, but figured Ken has a patent on that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Was gonna brake out my lighter just to show scale, but figured Ken has a patient on that.



@Kenbo IS a patient lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

